# Sticky  Information - Equipment Reviews (filters, lights...)



## jobber

As a newbie, I found this site resourceful in making my decision on my filter purchase. For other newbies, you may want to check this site out first.

Hope this helps with your purchasing decision.

Aquarium Products Reviews at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/prcansiterfilters/Canister_Filters.htm

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pReviews/c/3-Canister_Filters.html


----------



## 24/7

Sticky Thread

Thanks jobber604

Older Info but very good stuff


----------

